# Anybody here know Marbles ?????



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

I found this old tin in the closet my grandmother had when she was a kid and before they end up in the garbage or just back in the closet I figured I would check with all of you fine folks. Is there a good marble resouce site like this one to see if there's any value in what I have, your input is indeed welcome.
                        Thanx as always,
                                                  Jim
 ps
      I'll trade em for some Paterson bottles !!!!!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bottle_head9 (Nov 5, 2009)

Jim,There`s definately a market for certain ones, but I don`t know which.Like bottles, there`s certain things collectors like.You could check Ebay and see which ones are selling.I`ve never really researched mine to see what I have, but I have seen them go for hundreds on Ebay.Good luck.[]


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

Looks like you have a smattering of alot of makers Vitro, Akro, Peltier, alot West Virginia Swirl types made by various companies. Lots of times it pays to give several views of a marble to properly I.D. Nothing jumps out at me as high dollar( over 30 bucks). You have an Akro Popeye in there , Some Akro Aces or Ades maybe. Did see a Vaseline Slag and other Slags as well. Condition is vital with marble pricing.


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanx RD, I am trying to find a good marble site comparable to this site but I am lost to be honest. I am hoping someone here knows of the best site or even a single person that knows marbles I can send pics too and get an idea. I am always amazed that people know the makers just by looking at the marbles, the little bit of info you just gave blows me away. 

                Thanx as always,
                                             Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

Try this one.
http://www.landofmarbles.com/phpbb/index.php


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Try this one.
> http://www.landofmarbles.com/phpbb/index.php


 Registering right now, thanx brother


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

Here is another good one. Marvelous Mibs .I am a member on both sites. Collect alot and could I.D. here or there for you. It is always good to get input from other folks too.


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

I am gonna try and group them in groups of 12 by type and then take some pic's later, I posted on Land and I am waiting to hear what folks have to say, thanx again buddy.

                                                          Jim


----------



## glass man (Nov 5, 2009)

IN TRYING TO LEARN ABOUT MARBLES BE PREPARED TO LOSE "YOUT MARBLES"! GOOD LUCK I DON'T THINK ANY ONE KNOWS ABOUT THEM!


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

I would hate to just leave them sitting GM, I looked on e-bay and there are many that sold in the $20-60 range that look very much like what I have and the sizes are the same as well. Hell if I have a few hundred dollars here I'll be thrilled, if i have $5 in marbles I'll put them in one of my clear seltzer bottles where i think they would look really cool.
                    I hear what you're saying,
                                                             Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Jim,

 I know very little about marbles. I do love to find them, though. Always seems like a good omen to walk up on a site and find one peeking out of the ground. I always try and keep a couple in my pocket to remind others that I have not completely lost all of mine.

 In your 1st picture the blue guy, 9th from the left, 5th from the right, looks like a blue Bennington. Is it a clay marble, that may have what I can only call "little birdseyes" in the glaze?

 The marble guys value condition and size, I think. There are some very exotic latticinos, sulphides, and others that are pretty cool. I'm willing to bet that a number of members here will have jars full, and may be able to better advise you. There are some marble collector books on the market. Good Luck.


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

RoadDog I set them in groups, still  no response from the marble site, yet.








[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## epackage (Nov 5, 2009)

Good news road dog at least one has some value so far, this is a "popeye" worth around $25 but could be more. They said there are more good ones there, I need to take a couple of pic's of each to get a better feel for what's here, thanx for pointing me in the right direction.
                               Jim






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello all you people regarding marbles.  This is an interesting subject.  There are no doubt some good books that have covered them - I don't have any.  I do have some marbles though. My oldest ones are in a little wooden box and I think them might have been made from clay or stone.  They were my grandfathers when he was a boy.

 I still don't know what a pontil on a marble looks like. 

 I had about three large mouth gallon jugs full of them when I was in the 8th and 9th grade.  I don't know what happened to them when my parents moved back in 1941.

 I have watched them being made at a factory near Streator Illinois several years ago. 

 I have just never gotten into them enough.  Too bad Too sad.  RED Matthews


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 5, 2009)

The only marbles I had were aqua blue ones I got when I trashed my Sit-n-Spinâ„¢ and when I exploded spray paint cans on the campfire... I can see why marbles are so much fun, I just never dug any of those pretty colored ones.. did they have the deluxe, designer Sit-n-Spins?


----------



## glass man (Nov 6, 2009)

I HAVE A GOOD BOOK ROUND HERE BY A WELL KNOWN AUTHOR AND MARBLE PERSON,ROBERT BLOCK,BUT.....WHEN SHOWING MARBLE PEOPLE WHAT I HAVE,I MIGHT AS WELL THROW THE BOOK OUT THE WINDOW IT SEEMS. HELP ME ROAD DOG,BUT ON ONE MARBLE SITE EVERY THING WAS CALLED A "SWIRL",THOUGH THE BOOK DIS AGREES!  SEEMS MOST MACHINE MARBLES ARE MORE DESIRABLE THEN MOST HAND MADE ONES. THE MORE I GOT INTO IT THE MORE CONFUSED I GOT. BEING USED TO BOTTLES BEING MORE CRUDE AS A GOOD THING IN MARBLES IT IS A BAD THING,LIKE THE ONES THAT ARE FOOTBALL SHAPED MARBLES WAS TOLD THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN THROWN AWAY AT THE FACTORY! WILL NOT THE HAND MADE MARBLES GET BETTER AND BETTER JUST BY THE FACT SO,SO MANY MACHINE MARBLES WERE MADE AND ALL ARE PERFECT. JUST AIN'T AS PRETTY TO ME AS THE COLORFUL HAND MADE MARBLES . CORECT ME IF I AM WRONG,BUT SEEMS MARBLE COLLECTING IS JUST GETTING ON A LARGE SCALE AND ARE IN THE PERIOD OF THE 1970S BOTTLE WISE AND AS MORE MACHINE MARBLES SURFACE THE PRICE WILL GO DOWN AND HAND MADE WILL GO UP,ALSO KNOWLEDGE WILL INCREASE. I KNOW SULPHIDES ARE GOOD MARBLES [SULFIDE MARBLES HAVE NUMBERS,ANIMALS,PEOPLE INSIDE THE GLASS,TROUBLE IS THEY ARE BEING REPRODUCED![] ANOTHER COOL SET OF MARBLES HAVE COMIC STRIP CHARACTORS ON THEM ,LIKE DICK TRACY,ORPHAN ANNIE,ETC. ALSO REPRODUCED![]  ROAD DOG WILL PUT A "RARE" MARBLE[ACCORDING TO BLOCK] ON HERE AND SEE WHAT YOU SAY AND WILL THANK YOU! I LOVE THE END OF THE DAY MARBLES,INDIAN LUTZ,AND ON! I ALSO HAVE NINA'S UNCLOE'S MARBLE WHO WAS BORN IN 1943,SO I GUESS HIS ARE THE 40S-50S UNLESS HE WAS GIVEN SOME FROM HIS OLDER BRO[WHO WAS 15 YEARS OR SO OLDER.] I HAVE A BOAT LOAD OF THEM EVEN AFTER SELLING SOME.JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

See the last group pic just above the Popeye pic in this post. The center amber is a Slag the one above it is a Swirl. Easy to spot the differences between them when you are use to looking at them , but hard to explain the diff and make sense to someone. Blocks stuff is full of errors as are alot of books. Machine mades have some seriously valuable marbles. I've sold Popeyes as much as 450 bucks apiece. In the 70's Handmades were all the rage. The machine mades were not even looked at then. It flip flopped the last decade or three. The Handmades have leveled out the machine mades took off. Now, we are at a point where the machine mades are leveling out a bit.I started out collecting Handmades and went to collecting Akro Agate. Now I am collecting Transitionals and Slags.Here is a group of Slags from various makers. The Big M.F. Christensen in the middle is near 2 inches dia.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Here is a pic for you Jamie. I still have some Joseph Coats. Here are a couple . They are just over 1 inch dia.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Swirls are tuff to identify by company.Most of these companies were in the West Virginia area. Ron Shepard is a great source for I.Ding these. He is on the West Virginia Marble Club Site and pops in now and then on Land of Marbles. Do a search on LOM site there are lots of discussion and I.D pics on these Swirls. Here is a box of Champion Swirls I have.
 Link to WV Site:
http://www.westvirginiamarblecollectorsclub.com/


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 6, 2009)

Can't see those real well in the pic. Quite a few Companies made the Pee Wee sizes (under 1/2") Some are under 1/4" too. Not sure if they were intentended for play or not.


----------



## rando (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey Guys any clue on these i got at auction?


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like some great stuff in there. More pics.


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Here is a pic for you Jamie. I still have some Joseph Coats. Here are a couple . They are just over 1 inch dia.


 

 NOW THAT IS WHAT I AM TALKING BOUGHT! LOVE THOSE! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Nov 22, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  rando
> 
> Hey Guys any clue on these i got at auction?


   WOW THE BIG HANDMADE ONES ON THE OUTSIDE ARE SOMETHING! I KNOW THE ONE ON THE RIGHT IS SOLID CORE. [RIGHT ROAD DOG? ]

   I KNOW BIGGER CAN BE BETTER IN THE MARBLE WORLD. I THING THESE TWO WOULD BE BIGGER MONEY THEN THE REST ANY ONE OF THE REST? TRYING TO LEARN! SO USED TO BOTTLES! LEARNED CRUDE AIN'T GOOD IN MARBLE WORLD!  I HAVE A COUPLE OR SO THAT LOOK LIKE GLASS FOOTBALLS. WAS TOLD THEY SHOULD HAVE NEVER MADE IT OUT OF THE MARBLE FACTORY.  JAMIE


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Look like both are Lattice Swirls. The left looks bicolored.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 22, 2009)

Here are some Solid Cores.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice marbles! Out of my price range for buying, unless I get lucky... here's a picture of some of my digging partner's collection. I've posted it before, but thought it belonged in this thread, too. Sorry for the quality.


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 23, 2009)

Your diggin partner has some nice stuff. Look to be some nice Onions in there.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 26, 2009)

My favorite are the lutzes! Beauties!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty pieces of glass there.  We know nothing of marbles but they is just a big a market for them as are with bottles.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 28, 2009)

wow, nice find. we find marbles every time we go to the river. my favorites are the old earth colored clay ones, we call them indian marbles.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2009)

I've been meaning to post these for a couple of days now, it seems that home issues keep me otherwise occupied, so better late than never. These I've found over the last 2 or 3 years in the old "lower yard" section of where I work....It was long ago a railyard,...then a junkyard,...now a lumberyard...I'm not really sure why these marbles are there in such abundence, I used to jokingly say that when I had found enough to fill this jar I'd look for a different job,[] ( I only find them occasionally) but with our current economy,...I'm staying put for now. Anyhow here's some "Indian marbles".
                                                                                            Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2009)

They hang out w/ the other stoneware...[]


----------



## glass man (Dec 1, 2009)

IT HAS TAKEN ME SO LONG TO LEARN WHAT LITTLE I KNOW ABOUT BOTTLES IT IS JUST TO MUCH TO LEARN ABOUT MARBLES,BUT I DO LOVE EM! I JUST GET WHAT I LIKE AND WHAT IS FREE OR CHEAP.

  I GO TO OLD HOUSE PLACES WHERE THERE ARE REALLY OLD OAK TREES TO LOOK FOR MARBLES CAUSE I REMEMBER WE PLAYED MARBLES UNDER THE SHADE OF TREES WHEN I WAS A KID. MAN KIDS AIN'T EVEN HEARD OF MARBLES NOW DAYS.

  THERE WAS A TIME WHEN MEN PLAYED MARBLES TOO,SPECIALLY IN THE 1800S. MY AUNT HAD HER DAD'S FAV. AGIE HE PLAYED WITH! VICE PRES. JOHN TYLER WAS SAID TO BE ON HIS KNEES PLAYING MARBLES WHEN HE WAS INFORMED THAT THE PRESIDENT:WILLIAM HARRISON HAD DIED AND HE WAS NOW THE PRESIDENT!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2009)

Anyone on here that might know when the clay marbles were in their heyday?                                                                     Joe


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2009)

nice. most clay ones i find are a regular small size i think i only have 1 larger one. yours are much more impressive. i'll need to gather mine up and take a pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Anyone on here that might know when the clay marbles were in their heyday?                                                                     Joe


 In the late 1880's to very early  1900's. Once machine rounding with glass marbles came about they were on a downward spiral.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 3, 2009)

What kind of marbles did they have before that??


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 3, 2009)

Handgathered Glass with pontils. Hard to get a perfectly round marble even grinding off the pontil.Roundness really matters in marbles games.


----------

